# Specialized Deviant II 2010 ?!?!



## Danceflohr (12. November 2009)

Hey,

ich hab im Moment einen älteren Specialized Deviant Helm und bin auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden, insbesondere was Belüftung und Gewicht angeht. (auch wenn in anderen Threads einige sehr unzufrieden mit dem Modell sind) 


Ich hab jetzt folgende Frage, hat schon jemand den neuen Specialized Deviant II von 2010? Den gibts ja in den Tecno Farbvariante rot, weiss und schwarz! 

Aber ich finde NUR dieses eine Bild von dem Helm, und zwar von hinten!!







Kann man jemand Bilder von vorne und Erfahrungen posten? Ich finde kein anderes Bild im Netz! und die Händler hier haben den nicht!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Danceflohr (15. November 2009)

hat noch keiner diesen Helm gesehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (15. November 2009)

Bilder gibt es auf der englischen Seite:






Gefällt mir optisch schon mal besser als der alte. Er hat auch ein neues Innenleben mit Polstern wie bei anderen Fullface Helmen. Ich finde den Deviant sehr interessant, der alte hat mir leider nicht gepasst, vielleicht ja jetzt mit dem neuen Innenleben.


----------



## eesti (15. November 2009)

Ich hab da die Befürchtung das mit der neuen Polsterung die gute Belüftung, die die Vorgängermodelle hatten, nicht mehr so gut sein wird.


----------



## Danceflohr (15. November 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es auf der englischen Seite:
> 
> Gefällt mir optisch schon mal besser als der alte. Er hat auch ein neues Innenleben mit Polstern wie bei anderen Fullface Helmen. Ich finde den Deviant sehr interessant, der alte hat mir leider nicht gepasst, vielleicht ja jetzt mit dem neuen Innenleben.




Ja aber erstens ist das ja nen ganz anderes Design! Zweitens ist das Mundstück auch anders als bei den Tecno Helmen, wenn man den Bildern von dem Deviant 2 Tecno Glauben schenken darf kann man ja noch von hinten das alte Mundstück vermuten! 


Das was du gepostet hast finde ich Turbo hässlich!


----------



## berkel (15. November 2009)

Danceflohr schrieb:


> Zweitens ist das Mundstück auch anders als bei den Tecno Helmen, wenn man den Bildern von dem Deviant 2 Tecno Glauben schenken darf kann man ja noch von hinten das alte Mundstück vermuten!


Stimmt, auf deinen Bildern ist tatsächlich das alte Mundstück von hinten zu sehen. 

Mein Bild zeigt auf jeden Fall den neuen Deviant II, siehe auch das  Specialized Video und dieses Bild von der Eurobike:







Danceflohr schrieb:


> Das was du gepostet hast finde ich Turbo hässlich!


Ist das eben Geschmackssache, ich finde den neuen schöner.


----------



## Danceflohr (15. November 2009)

uhh yeah! Endlich! ein Bild! DANKE!

der scheint ja auch ( wie im Video beschrieben) sich vom Vorgängermodell zu unterscheiden... dann muss ich den vorher doch mal aufsetzen!

hab in der Galerie auch noch dieses gefunden:


----------



## dkohli96 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte ihn mir jetzt auch kaufen aber bin ein wenig irritiert ist er jetzt mit altem Mundstück oder mit dem neuen


----------



## Danceflohr (19. Juli 2010)

mit Neuem! ich hab mir den gekauft! sieht aus wie auf dem, das Berkel gepostet hat. 
Ich hab den super günstig bei gravitykills.de gekauft.


----------



## machero (21. Juli 2010)

Danceflohr schrieb:


> mit Neuem! ich hab mir den gekauft! sieht aus wie auf dem, das Berkel gepostet hat.
> Ich hab den super günstig bei gravitykills.de gekauft.



da du dann ja im Besitz von beiden Helmen warst/bist....
was hat sich denn genau verändert zwischen dem Deviant und dem Deviant II.

hatte den alten Deviant-Helm auch mal bestellt gehabt, aber die Verarbeitung war wirklich nicht die beste (Polsterung schon aus der Verankerung im Styropor rausgebröselt etc.) und so habe ich ihn wieder zurückgeschickt.

is der Neue jetzt besser?


----------



## Danceflohr (21. Juli 2010)

Ja also im Vergleich zu dem alten ist der Neue Deviant noch etwas leichter, Die Polsterung ist komplett anders. Dieses Plastikding im Nacken zur Größeneinstellung gibts nicht mehr, um den Hals gibt es jetzt einfach viel dickere Polster!
Die Belüftung ist immer noch super. Die Schale des Helms hat sich ja kaum verändert.
Das Mundstück ist wie gesagt optisch etwas verändert worden.

Meinen alten Deviant Helm verkaufe ich nun! Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danceflohr (3. September 2010)

Mein alter Deviant Helm ist jetzt bei Ebay, mit viel Zubehör!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437305351&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Oder sucht nach Deviant , Verkäufer flohrmarkt!

NUR NOCH BIS HEUTE ABEND! Bislang nur 10,50 Euro!


----------



## Khakiflame (3. September 2010)

oh man, der schwarze würde ja perfekt zu meinem sxtrail passen


----------



## theworldburns (5. September 2010)

hatte vor einigen wochen auf mal den wunsch nen neuen fullface zu erwerben, da der alte sixsixone fullbravo inzwischen etwa 7 jahre alt ist.
zum einen ist der deviant nicht unglaublich viel leichter als ein konventionell geschlossener fullface, dafür aber ungleich unbequemer. ich hatte den aktuellen deviant II 2010. 
der ging nach nichtmal 10 sekunden probetragen wieder in den karton und fort auf die reise. 
kauft euch lieber was gescheites.


----------



## -Wally- (6. September 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> zum einen ist der deviant nicht unglaublich viel leichter als ein konventionell geschlossener fullface, dafür aber ungleich unbequemer. ich hatte den aktuellen deviant II 2010.
> der ging nach nichtmal 10 sekunden probetragen wieder in den karton und fort auf die reise.
> kauft euch lieber was gescheites.



Moin,

also meinst Du, dass der Helm nicht gescheit, weil er Dir nicht bequem ist?? Finde ich jetzt alles etwas plump formuliert.

Fakt ist eben, dass jeder Hersteller da andere Passformen hat und der neue Deviant II ist von der Passform her auf jeden Fall ein ganz anderer Helm als der alte. Ich hatte erst den alten und hab nun den neuen, der mir aber auch hervorragend passt.

Aber so wie Du würde ich reagieren, wenn ich mir einen 661 Helm bestellen würde. Ich hatte nämlich mal ein Modell auf, und das ging garnicht...extrem unbequem und scheinbar für Menschen ohne Ohren konstruiert...so kam es mir jedenfalls vor, aber es gibt genug andere Leute, denen passt der Helm ausgezeichnet....

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## theworldburns (6. September 2010)

ich hab auf dem letzten bikefestival jeden erdenklichen FF aufgehabt den ich finden konnte, da ich auf der suche nach was neuem war/bin.
das waren unter anderem: giro, sixsixone, lazer, tld und kali.
die haben alle mehr oder weniger gut gesessen, je nach kopfform. der specialized deviant II fühlt sich dagegen an wie aus dem kaugummiautomat, richtig mieses teil.


----------



## Khakiflame (6. September 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> die haben alle mehr oder weniger gut gesessen, je nach kopfform. der specialized deviant II fühlt sich dagegen an wie aus dem kaugummiautomat, richtig mieses teil.



da sagst du es doch selbst, je nach kopfform

vielleicht hast du halt ne komische kopfform

ich finde die deviants auch recht gut, allerdings hat mich beim alten der plastikgurt hinten verrückt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskA (6. Dezember 2010)

hi 

ich hätte noch einen deviant 2 (TECHNO WHITE) zu verkaufen. habe den helm vll 6 benutzt! ist quasi wie neu...ich verkaufe ihn, da ich keine verwendung mehr für ihn habe......


bei interesse einfach per pn melden....

mfg


----------



## a[R]no (8. Januar 2011)

Mal ne frage an die Leute die den neuen 2010 oder 2011 schon besitzen...
Im moment habe ich noch einen 07 oder 08er Deviant in M hier rumstehen,  der ist fertig mit der welt und jetzt will ich mir ein neueres model ordern. 
Die polsterung hat sich ja komplett verändert und auch dieses ( komische plastikverstellerer dingsda ) haben sich nicht mehr verbaut, würde M immer noch passen oder fällt der Helm durch die etwas dickeren Polster kleiner aus?


----------



## Matrahari (8. Januar 2011)

Fragen über Fragen, und hier noch eine von mir:

Hab vor mir einen Deviant zuzulegen, nur die Frage ob er auch wirklich Robust ist und nicht gleich bei ersten kleinen Sturz total zerstört wird.
Wie siehts bei euch aus, hält der was aus ?


----------



## a[R]no (8. Januar 2011)

Deine frage kann ich dir beantworten, ja!!!!  
Hab meinen 2 jahre gefahren und hab den einen oder anderen abflug gemacht... Das ding ist äusserlich noch top i.O zumindest war er das bis august   " august mega sturz in leogang"  Verarbeitung super  
Ne andere frage hätte ich noch:   Gewicht vom Carbon team helm?


----------



## Matrahari (8. Januar 2011)

a[R]no;7898343 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine frage kann ich dir beantworten, ja!!!!
> Hab meinen 2 jahre gefahren und hab den einen oder anderen abflug gemacht... Das ding ist äusserlich noch top i.O zumindest war er das bis august   " august mega sturz in leogang"  Verarbeitung super
> Ne andere frage hätte ich noch:   Gewicht vom Carbon team helm?



Danke für die Antwort, auf so etwas hatte ich gewartet. Jetzt kann ich ihn ganz beruhigt kaufen.


----------



## herry96 (18. April 2015)

Hi
ich habe hier einen Deviant II Helm aus 2010 also den Schwarzen in M, da er aber etwas wackelt, wollte ich euch fragen, ob denn die S Polster passen würden (sind die Helmschalen gleich groß?) 
Dankeschön vorab, ride on!


----------

